# 2/27 New Orleans Hornets - Denver Nuggets



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Sunday, February 27th, 6:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *


*(11-43) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*Denver Nuggets*
*(25-29)*




*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #10? | Casey Jacobson #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10




*Denver Nuggets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Dermarr Johnson #3 
Andre Miller #24 
*Frontcourt:*
Carmelo Anthony #15 
Kenyon Martin #6 
Marcus Camby #23

*Key Subs:*






















Francisco Elson #56 | Earl Boykins #11 | Bryon Russell #9



*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<->Carmelo Anthony #15*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Game 1 after Baron...I'm still crying...
Don't know if Dale Davis and Speedy Claxton already play but I think so as they have time till sunday to arrive...Glenn is not gonna play as he was on the IL in Philly...

Denver tradet away a lot of potential in Rodney White who did very well the last few games and just got Najera and Flores...we can win this game, let's see how our game reacts on the trades...Baron helped J.R. a lot, they always talked in the training on what J.R. could do better, so it's definitely a bad thing for J.R....
My prediction:
Hornets 90
-
Nuggets 84


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Speedy needs to learn the offense first, and Dale Davis, don't count on him to play for us this season, I heard he want a buyout


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

oh yeah, my prediction: 

Hornets 89
Nuggets 99


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> Speedy needs to learn the offense first, and Dale Davis, don't count on him to play for us this season, I heard he want a buyout


so we tradet baron davis for speedy claxton???

why the hell did Bristow do this??? WHY? Baron Davis is far better than Claxton even if he just plays 50 games per season and Baron did nothing bad for us...So he just wanted to trade him...I'm sure we could have gotten a player out of the trade which is far better than speedy (no offense on speedy but baron was an all-star and speedy is backup...)!
I'm confused with the hornets management! 

and what is next? trading magloire and j.r. smith for curtis borchhart???


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:wink:


DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> so we tradet baron davis for speedy claxton???
> 
> why the hell did Bristow do this??? WHY? Baron Davis is far better than Claxton even if he just plays 50 games per season and Baron did nothing bad for us...So he just wanted to trade him...I'm sure we could have gotten a player out of the trade which is far better than speedy (no offense on speedy but baron was an all-star and speedy is backup...)!
> I'm confused with the hornets management!
> ...


How bout Magloire and J.R. for Paul Shirley? :wink: 

Hornets 100
Nuggets 89


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

it could be a blessing in disguise, although i was pissed as hell after hearing about this trade yesterday. this years draft is really pg deep, and between that and the 20 mil cap room this is gonna give us, we will be in good shape IF we can entice any big name players to play for the hornets.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> it could be a blessing in disguise, although i was pissed as hell after hearing about this trade yesterday. this years draft is really pg deep, and between that and the 20 mil cap room this is gonna give us, we will be in good shape IF we can entice any big name players to play for the hornets.


But we could have tried to get a young solid future player out of the trade...Dale Davis is done and Speedy is a backup...
@Tooeasy: If you predict the score and you are the one who is closest to the result of the game you will get rep points from the others!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> But we could have tried to get a young solid future player out of the trade...Dale Davis is done and Speedy is a backup...
> @Tooeasy: If you predict the score and you are the one who is closest to the result of the game you will get rep points from the others!


well looking back in really disappointed we didn't make the trade for vince carter, or the indiana rumored trade of sending artest to NO.
im doubting we win this, but i'' just be a typical homer and say
hornets 97
nuggets 91


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

This will be a fun game to watch! I hope the Hornets can pull this one off!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> so we tradet baron davis for speedy claxton???
> 
> why the hell did Bristow do this??? WHY? Baron Davis is far better than Claxton even if he just plays 50 games per season and Baron did nothing bad for us...So he just wanted to trade him...I'm sure we could have gotten a player out of the trade which is far better than speedy (no offense on speedy but baron was an all-star and speedy is backup...)!
> I'm confused with the hornets management!
> ...


I think you guys are forgetting one aspect of this Baron Davis trade. Baron didnt want to be here really. He has more class than say, Vince Carter, and wasnt going to continually ***** and complain, but he simply didnt want to be in New Orleans.

I should hopefully be going to this game. Ill know sometime tomorrow if I will or not. I hope I can...

Hornets.....86
Nuggets.....91


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you guys think JR is guarding Crymelo?

My prediction:
Hornets 88, Denver 95


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Do you guys think JR is guarding Crymelo?


*CRY*melo...lol

I think J.R. is gonna guard Dermarr Johnson and Lee Nailon will match-up with Carmelo! I just picked these two as keymatchup because it the duell of the young stars!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

My GTS for this is 
Denver- 98
Hornets-92


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Denver isn't that good, so they're beatable.

Hornets 90
Nuggets 87


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Denver isn't that good, so they're beatable.


I don't believe Hornets can win Nuggets with this team until Speedy has learned Hornets' playbook perfectly... but let's hope for best!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I don't believe Hornets can win Nuggets with this team until Speedy has learned Hornets' playbook perfectly... but let's hope for best!


As of right now the Hornets team doesn't look like it can beat anyone, but there's always a chance someone goes for a nice game and helps the team win. Also, add me to the Tinsley fan club.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Also, add me to the Tinsley fan club.


Done! :yes:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice to see so much action in here although the game hasn't started yet! You guys doing a great job, thank you very much and keep up posting in this forum!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> so we tradet baron davis for speedy claxton???


you got it! This trade was complete BS for the hornets! It's basically BD for Claxton and cap space for free agents, but who wants to play for the Hornets?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> you got it! This trade was complete BS for the hornets! It's basically BD for Claxton and cap space for free agents, but who wants to play for the Hornets?


Noone wants to play for the Hornets but every player will if you give them the $$$


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

94-87 Nuggets


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow! There is even nine predictions made this far.. Never happened before @ Hornets Forum, I think..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Wow! There is even nine predictions made this far.. Never happened before @ Hornets Forum, I think..


The Hornets forum is slowly getting bigger. You, Jsimo, and DwyaneWade4MVP have really been doing a great job.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We are doing great on this board now! I would like to know which personal forum increased the most since the beginning of the season! I bet we are it!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The Hornets forum is slowly getting bigger. You, Jsimo, and DwyaneWade4MVP have really been doing a great job.


don't forget B Dizzle, ok


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

B Dizzle said:


> don't forget B Dizzle, ok


I was just saying same.. :yes:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

danny boy is burnin em today, 18 points with like 4 mins to go in the third. good overall game tonight by everyone, i could see us potentially winning it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Things I got from watching this game:

JR Smith can friggen shoot
Vroman can be serviceable. He played spectacularly
Nachbar is going to be serviceable as well
Its going to take some time for Speedy to get acclimated
Carmelo is in a sophomore slump

Nothing earth shattering here...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

That offensive foul on Claxton was BS. We went from a potential three point play to them scoring two points. We lost this game with turnovers though and giving them too many fastbreak points. Too bad we lost when we had the lead all game. We also fell in love with the 3. We were hitting them but we still took too many when we should have gone inside. No way we beat the Mavs tomorrow.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> Things I got from watching this game:
> 
> JR Smith can friggen shoot
> Vroman can be serviceable. He played spectacularly
> ...


31 pts, 10 rebs, 2 dimes, 2 steals a sophmore slump?

ill take that!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> 31 pts, 10 rebs, 2 dimes, 2 steals a sophmore slump?
> 
> ill take that!


Yeah he had a great game tonight statswise. He just hasnt really looked the same as his rookie year. I saw a major difference in his attitude out there. Also this one game isnt what im predicating that assumption on...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 13, but DQ'd
BDizzle - 9
Kekai23 - 12, but DQ'd
Tooeasy - 7, but DQ'd
Jsimo12 - 10
Jermaniac Fan - 6
DanDickau - 5
Pacers Fan - 10, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight - 6

WINNER: DanDickau

:djparty:*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, I lost by one!!.. Remember to give that Rep-point to DanDickau.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

DanDickau, please post again in this thread so everyone can give you the rep points!!! Nice game of our bench, bad luck at the end of the game...
Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the Locker Room: February 27, 2005*

Postgame Quotes


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> DanDickau, please post again in this thread so everyone can give you the rep points!!! Nice game of our bench, bad luck at the end of the game...
> Boxscore
> 
> Recap


I already gave him one. :yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow I lost by one as well.
Hopefully I'll do better next time around.


----------

